# Topics > Robotics > Amateur robotics, hobby robotics >  Mech-Dickel DIY Robotics, Lajeado, Brazil

## Airicist

mech-dickel.blogspot.com

youtube.com/MechDickel

CEO - Jorge Eduardo Dickel

Projects and products:

MDi, mini humanoid robots

MD-Hund, robotic dog

----------

